# Martial Talk Boxing Tournament



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 6, 2016)

So over the past few months, there have been some debates on here over who is the 'greatest' boxer ever. I was thinking about it, and thought it would be fun to do a march madness-esque bracket tournament with boxers. If people are interested, post boxers who you think are/were great boxers, and I will create a randomized bracket with all of them. I'll link the bracket, and then each day create a thread for the next two boxers. Respond with the name of the boxer you are choosing, I'll tally them up and declare the winner. 
I think this could be fun, let me know if anyone has any other ideas for it!

Two disclaimers: First, I'm referring to boxing since the Marquess rules were established (late 19th early 20th) century until modern day. Second, when I say the greatest that is entirely subjective to the person. I may think Floyd Mayweather is the greatest since he's never lost a match, while someone else may consider Ali the greatest for his Charisma and what he brought to the boxing world. This is meant to be fun, not to start a semantic argument over what the greatest means.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 6, 2016)

As for my personal nominations for the tournament: Jack Dempsey, Floyd Mayweather Jr., Mike Tyson and Muhammad Ali.


----------



## Buka (Jun 7, 2016)

All weight divisions?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 7, 2016)

Buka said:


> All weight divisions?


That's what I had in mind. Not having them go against each other in the ring necessarily, so weight divisions would not matter too much.


----------



## Buka (Jun 7, 2016)

However you want to do it, I'll play.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 7, 2016)

Unfortunately, it seems like only the two of us are interested in it. If other people are interested, reply to let me know, but the idea doesn't seem particularly popular.


----------



## Jujutsuka (Jul 9, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> As for my personal nominations for the tournament: Jack Dempsey, Floyd Mayweather Jr., Mike Tyson and Muhammad Ali.



Roy Jones Jr. is pretty cool too.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 18, 2016)

Gennady Golovkin


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 18, 2016)

*Nikolai Valuev*, plz!


----------



## Steve (Aug 18, 2016)

So the fights are random?  Ann's how many entries do we each get?

Ill take the following, in order.  

Chuck Wepner
Buster Douglas 
Evander holyfield
Leon Spinks


----------



## Buka (Aug 18, 2016)

My team -

Harry Greb
Sugar Ray Robinson
Rocky Marciano
Carlos Zarate


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2016)

Steve said:


> So the fights are random?  Ann's how many entries do we each get?


I completely forgot about this thread until the posts today, since not many seemed interested. My plan was to make the fights random, using excel and a tournament bracket. Since we have 15 fighters currently, I will add one more (unless someone has a suggestion) and make a thread with the bracket either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Steve (Aug 18, 2016)

Sweet. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Tames D (Aug 18, 2016)

Roberto Duran
Marvin Hagler
Mike Tyson
Sugar Ray Leanard


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2016)

Creating a new thread with tournament bracket and first poll.


----------

